# windshield washers nozzles > please read !



## RestoRider/AltimaGXE (Apr 14, 2017)

Hello, friends. Thanks for following instructions. Hey a tid bit of info.

These nozzles for the 01 Altima are very much a dealer only item. 

RH = PN : 289309E000
LH = PN : 289319E000 $10.60 each


I found aftermarket nozzles for my sons 08 Corolla on Amazon.com
For this 2001 Altima none existed anywhere. I was forced to buy from the dealer.

I have found a good many parts are dealer only items you would expect to get
from the corner parts store. NOT... 

Too bad that heat from the motor and a lack of coverage from the hood heat shield
causes the nozzle to be constantly fed hot engine heat and heat from the sun
that leads to snapped off hoses. Just like mine did. 

jake>


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

These would probably work






uxcell® 8 Pcs Black Plastic Dual Hole Windshield Window Washer Nozzle Fit for Nissan, Windshield Wiper Nozzles - Amazon Canada

The Nissan OE part price was not outrageous, and you could probably have gotten some from a junk yard real cheap.


----------



## RestoRider/AltimaGXE (Apr 14, 2017)

The link said they did not fit my vehicle. Like I said I already looked into this site. 

Yes and the final price for each from Nissan was $9.70 each. 

Junk yard stuff would have broken as soon as you tried to remove it .

Better to go with new when perched over a black hood, hot engine, and Florida summer heat.
Plastic does not do well in stacked environments like this. 

jake


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Amazon's information is far from infallible. If you compare the pics of the nozzles with the ones you bought from Nissan, you will note that they are quasi identical. Furthermore in the reviews of the aftermarket ones you will find one from the owner of an older Altima stating they were a perfect fit. But as you state OE is best, and I am glad you were able to get some fairly inexpensively at a dealer.


----------

